# picture of 38 point non-typical



## skywayvett (Jan 13, 2010)

i was just trying to let everyone know that one got killed


----------



## yknotfrank (Apr 10, 2004)

What, no response from the guys calling B.S.?


----------



## slimdaddy45 (Aug 27, 2007)

skywayvett said:


> i was just trying to let everyone know that one got killed


that pics been around a while seen it last year


----------



## skywayvett (Jan 13, 2010)

the joke must be on me ? i dont think he would do that


----------



## Drew318 (Mar 25, 2010)

yknotfrank said:


> What, no response from the guys calling B.S.?


You gave me 12 min. I needed 24 minutes. Nice photoshopped buck. Haha. Just kidding. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## BassBlaster (Jun 8, 2006)

Lol. That pic has been around for awhile. Ive had it on my phone for at least 2 years, maybe longer. The story I heard about that one was that it was a farm raised deer that just died a natural death. Your buddy most definately didnt kill that deer. Maybe your buddy wouldnt do that to you and I can just see into the future, I dunno!!!


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

If anyone you don't know well shows you a picture of a buck they or their buddy or their stepsons neice shot....it's BS. Some guys at Vances told me that their "homeboy" shot a huge buck. It was a picture of the Amish buck from last year....


----------



## Saws21 (Jul 1, 2008)

Sure looks like a farm raised deer to me as well.


----------



## Eric E (May 30, 2005)

yknotfrank said:


> What, no response from the guys calling B.S.?


What no response to it Actually being B.S.????


----------



## Bulldawg (Dec 3, 2007)

Well your buddy got ya good , a amish gentlemen shot that in kentucky . There was a link on the site with the full story to this . There was a good video showing the deer and included all the details .


----------



## BassBlaster (Jun 8, 2006)

yknotfrank said:


> What, no response from the guys calling B.S.?


First, no one called BS, we simply said his post was pointless without pics or at the very least, a story.

Secondly, not all of us live on OGF 24/7. Most of us actually have lives. You know, jobs, family's hunting and fishing to do. Sometimes people need more than 12 minutes to reply.

Now that you stuck your foot in your mouth because this IS BS, you have anything else to add?


----------



## puterdude (Jan 27, 2006)

skywayvett you just got your chops busted,that pic is from 2008 and has made web rounds many times over.


----------



## skywayvett (Jan 13, 2010)

enjoy im not a deer hunter so i didnt know ?


----------



## puterdude (Jan 27, 2006)

That's ok sky,you aren't the first to have someone bs you and you certainly won't be the last.Now you just have to come up with a way to bs him back one better.


----------



## sam kegg (Jun 23, 2007)

Ya i had this pic for a few years the dude lied to you


----------



## kernal83 (Mar 25, 2005)

haha don't feel bad my buddy's dad posted a pick of this monster buck on his son's facebook wall congratulating him on it. He had so many responses it was hysterical. My dad told actually me he got a huge buck, I logged on and it was a pic I had seen many times. Funny part was you could see the guy who shot it in the picture, but it looked enough like him that it tricked all kinds of people. He said he actually got phone calls congratulating him on it. I'm sure that one got some rumors going as well. Good Stuff.


----------



## I_Shock_Em (Jul 20, 2008)

Epic fail....


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

skywayvett said:


> enjoy im not a deer hunter so i didnt know ?


You're dealing with a bunch of hunters and anglers...we've all been known to tell a story or two


----------



## JSykes3 (Oct 14, 2010)

An Amish guy shot it but it's in the back of a pick up? THAT somehow doesn't add up, lol.


----------



## monster7 (Nov 17, 2010)

JSykes3 said:


> An Amish guy shot it but it's in the back of a pick up? THAT somehow doesn't add up, lol.


Sure it does. I see Amish people getting hauled around all the time. There are a few that hunt near me and they are always getting dropped off by someone else driving.


----------



## Carpman (May 18, 2005)

I was hunting around mansfield on public land and saw two amish guys leaving in their pickup, carrying crossbows and climbers. The older one drove the truck.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

went hunting last sat, and shot this big doe. tracked it about 2 miles back in the woods. found it and gutted it out. being old and in bad health i knew i would never get her out. i laid her up next to this old dead fall. then went and got my son to help me get it out. we were within about 50 yrds of where i left her. then she jumped up and ran off. we looked everywhere for her, but never did find her.
sherman


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

sherman51 said:


> went hunting last sat, and shot this big doe. tracked it about 2 miles back in the woods. found it and gutted it out. being old and in bad health i knew i would never get her out. i laid her up next to this old dead fall. then went and got my son to help me get it out. we were within about 50 yrds of where i left her. then she jumped up and ran off. we looked everywhere for her, but never did find her.
> sherman


whaaaaaat??


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

sherman51 said:


> went hunting last sat, and shot this big doe. tracked it about 2 miles back in the woods. found it and gutted it out. being old and in bad health i knew i would never get her out. i laid her up next to this old dead fall. then went and got my son to help me get it out. we were within about 50 yrds of where i left her. then she jumped up and ran off. we looked everywhere for her, but never did find her.
> sherman





ezbite said:


> whaaaaaat??



The zombie apocalypse has begun. The virus has obviously started in our animals. It's only a matter of time for us. Grab the black guns.... and ammo.... lots of ammo.


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

Maybe good drugs....or needs to get back on the med's


----------



## sam kegg (Jun 23, 2007)

Must run pretty fast with no guts!


----------



## LilSiman/Medina (Nov 30, 2010)

That deer pic was around when I shot my deer 2 years ago..


----------



## 419deerhunter (Mar 23, 2011)

Dude how dare you post a pic of the deer I killed 2 years ago got the picture on my phone to prove it


----------



## Ozdog (Jul 30, 2007)

sherman51 said:


> went hunting last sat, and shot this big doe. tracked it about 2 miles back in the woods. found it and gutted it out. being old and in bad health i knew i would never get her out. i laid her up next to this old dead fall. then went and got my son to help me get it out. we were within about 50 yrds of where i left her. then she jumped up and ran off. we looked everywhere for her, but never did find her.
> sherman


At first I was shocked, mabee even pranked. then I realized you were from Indiana. I knew there was a logical explaination.


----------

